# Storage



## Laura S (Jan 20, 2008)

Does anyone know of a place other than a container where I can store the overspill from my home in the UK. I want to be able to look at my stuff and change it around if I need to until I organise myself.

regards

Laura


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Where are you Laura?


----------



## Laura S (Jan 20, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Where are you Laura?



Hi Babs

I am currently in Tala moving to Konia in Jan 09. I have a new e mail address which I need to add. Couldn't quite figure out how to do it will get there.

with best wishes

Laura


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Laura S said:


> Hi Babs
> 
> I am currently in Tala moving to Konia in Jan 09. I have a new e mail address which I need to add. Couldn't quite figure out how to do it will get there.
> 
> ...


Hi Laura,
Not a good idea to put your email addy on the open forum anyway due to scammers using forums to get peoples addresses.
Best to pass it on via pm.
I live in Konia so maybe we can meet up sometime.
Whereabouts in Konia are you going to be?

Regards 
Veronica


----------



## Laura S (Jan 20, 2008)

*Hi to Veronica*



Veronica said:


> Hi Laura,
> Not a good idea to put your email addy on the open forum anyway due to scammers using forums to get peoples addresses.
> Best to pass it on via pm.
> I live in Konia so maybe we can meet up sometime.
> ...


Hi Veronica

I am on the new Aristo build. Met someone there last week walking their 3 older small dogs was that you? I ask because the name was the same, anyway we will be moving early in the new year and should have the keys at the end of this month.

regards

Laura


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Laura S said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> I am on the new Aristo build. Met someone there last week walking their 3 older small dogs was that you? I ask because the name was the same, anyway we will be moving early in the new year and should have the keys at the end of this month.
> 
> ...


No that wasnt me, dont have any dogs unfortunately.
I can understand why you would think it though as Veronica isnt a very common name. I live just a little further up towards Armou almost opposite the bus station and the new kiosk.
There is a big house opposite the kiosk and my house is the one next door to it.
I will pm you my phone number and maybe once you get moved in we can meet up for a coffee.
Veronica


----------



## Laura S (Jan 20, 2008)

Veronica said:


> No that wasnt me, dont have any dogs unfortunately.
> I can understand why you would think it though as Veronica isnt a very common name. I live just a little further up towards Armou almost opposite the bus station and the new kiosk.
> There is a big house opposite the kiosk and my house is the one next door to it.
> I will pm you my phone number and maybe once you get moved in we can meet up for a coffee.
> Veronica



Hi Veronica

I know the new Kiosk well I actually shopped there yesterday before I received your message If I am looking at the site I will drop in with my details, if you are not home I will pop a card through the door if that's OK? 

Look forward to meeting you.

You are right there are not many Veronica's but at least 2 in Konia!

with best wishes

Laura


----------

